# Missing Aire at Selva



## uncleswede

Using the gps info in Vicarious Books 'All the Aires Mountains' we tried to find the aire at Selva (no. 41 in the book) but to no avail. We even doubled back to check. 

I can't find any guide update from Vicarious online so does anyone know if it still exists? If so, where exactly?

All the other campsites and aires that we've used in the book have been fine by the way.

Cheers
CD


----------



## tonyt

What co-ords do Vicarious give?


----------



## uncleswede

TonyT,

Hi. They give:

N46 deg, 32.807 min
E11 deg, 46.061 min

Rgds
CD


----------



## uncleswede

Anyone on from Vicarious that wants to comment on this post?
Ta.


----------



## Mike0753

High Uncleswede. 
As you posted your request a week ago I assume you gave up and moved on. I have never been to Selva (or even Italy come to that) however I entered the co-ordinates you gave into Google maps and then used streetview to look at street level. The "aire" seems to be a large parking area near a wooden footbridge. Looking closely at the sign in the car park there is a small sub-sign with a picture of a motorhome and a caravan. The wording on the sub sign says Per - Fur? Does anybody know what that means??


----------



## olley

There's some motorhomes parked down the road here: http://goo.gl/maps/0LcBJ

Ian


----------



## Mike0753

Hi Ian
I think that must be it. Just up the road. Looks wonderful around there. My wife is already planning a trip!!


----------



## olley

It does look pretty spectacular, found another here: http://goo.gl/maps/VrKKg

Ian


----------



## eddied

Selva Val Gardena - German speaking Italian location in Suedtirol/Alto Adige; per and fur (with umlaut)are the Italian and German words that mean 'for'. 
Gruss Gott,
eddied


----------



## uncleswede

Cheers guys. 

We're not actually there anymore (we're in Switzerland) so can't re-visit but Street view does look roughly like the place we checked out, next to the Ciampini chair lift. I wonder how old the SV images are though as there was a lot of construction work going on when we visited - I don't recall the avenue of trees at all, for example - so it may be, optimistically, that it's being tidied up and extended(!) or, pessimisticlally, that it's no longer available...


----------



## Westbay

We were there a couple of years ago and you could park up a couple of vans just on the southern end of town, under some trees along a little slip road. We took a look at the place you gave the co-ords for but didn’t fancy it. They were building a huge new aire just south of the town.

46° 31.925'N 11° 46.343'E

Not sure if it will be a free one or if you will need to pay. Take a look on google earth street view, it looks good.


----------



## Andydoug

Just I case anyone want to stay here. We stopped in march 2013 and there where quite a few other campers there too. I think the charge was about 14€ a night then.


----------

